# I-PACE will have our fifth-generation hardware



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149013908486852608


Single Malt said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1149013908486852608


I-PACE will have our fifth-generation hardware that will have more capable sensors and powerful compute, and designed for manufacturability, says Dmitri Dolgov at #*TCMobility*


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

I’ve watched millions hours of porn . However , I am not a porn star.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Thetomatoisajoke said:


> I've watched millions hours of porn . However , I am not a porn star.


Maybe try hitting the gym


----------



## Thetomatoisajoke (Feb 21, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> Maybe try hitting the gym


Single Salt(Y).


----------

